# WW Trailers



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I just bought one last month and it is a little older, but still a solid trailer. I'm also going to repaint mine haven't decided, but probably going to go two tone.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you checked the frame and the brakes/bearings? My 1977 2 horse is still going strong. I sold it for a larger trailer, another WW, not quite as old but close. It's built llike a tank.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes my other half checked all that and he said everything was solid on it. He is a mechanic so he was on the ground under it and checking it over thoroughly before I before I even made my decision. Pulled it almost 200 miles to get it home it's very smooth can't even feel it back there. All I want to do is sand, prime and paint.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've got an '89 WW 16' 2H bp, that needs some rust work and a paint job, but it's a great pulling trailer. And you're exactly right, it's a tank! As a matter of fact, that's what everybody calls it! Recently made a 300 mile haul with it and had absolutley no problems! I'm seriously considering having completely overhauled and repainted, and I'm betting I can get 3K minimum for it!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Our little two horse ugly duckling is a ww ..... I want to say 77 off the top of my head but would honestly have to check the paperwork to be sure. We picked it up last summer from a fellow 4h family who had used it for over ten years. She isn't the prettiest thing....yet lol......but she's solid and was the only tall trailer we could find in our limited budget at the time.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

i've got a 66' ww two horse warmblood trailer... it's amazing! it looks brand new and I haven't seen a trailer that looks like classy its got chrome trim and my significant other plans to repaint the wheels, replace hubs, get me hardcover tire cover that matches, and replace the wood floors with rot proof structure polymer wood.The Windows are blue tinted and the front window is great for checkin' to make sure all is well in the back. Only strange thing bout it is it's extra tall but narrow for the warmbloods; it's about 5-6inches skinnier thn your average two horse trailer. . I seriously can't say enough good stuff about this trailer the tack compartment is huge and locks, the center divider comes out and everything has really withstood the test of time.

Did I mention it weighs only a tiny bit more than your average two horse alumimnum trailer at only 1650lbs... Helpful when hauling and its as everyone says hauls like a champ and is good on gas which is also awesome since recently it made a +1000mile trip


----------



## dctack (Jul 6, 2012)

We have a WW 2 horse trailer and stock trailer. I love them. They both pull great.

The only thing I would have bad to say is that on the stock trailer, they do not prime them very well before painting. Ours does has some rust. In fact, everyone I know that has a WW stock trailer has quite a bit of rust. We haven't had that problem with the horse trailer.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

i have an older WW "Shorty" it is a good trailer. Pulls awesome Id say a 70s model. Has some rust but solid frame. selling it because I have a bigger trailer. It is a 6' and I just bought a 15.3 H TWH and it is a little tight for him. Cant go wrong with the WW's.


----------

